# First smoke ever



## smokynbandit (Jan 5, 2017)

20170104_223150.jpg



__ smokynbandit
__ Jan 5, 2017





the final results of my first attempt at smoking anything and my family is obsessed. After much reading, I decided to do a 9 pounds pork butt. I injected with apple juice mixed with Stubbs honey pecan BBQ sauce. It pulled apart with zero effort and the bone practically fell out. That's it, I'm hooked.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome to SMF and to your new addiction!

Looks like you did really well on your first PP!

SO, here is a point for your first ever smoke!


----------



## emuleman (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome!  That looks very good, especially for a first attempt.  Glad you are hooked, nothing like smoking some good stuff!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Great job on your first ever smoke!

The butt looks fantastic!

I have to give you a point too for such a successful first try!

Al


----------



## smokynbandit (Jan 5, 2017)

The question I have now is, this is obviously quite a bit of meat. Do you guys vacuum seal and freeze the leftovers? Do they keep the same length of time as traditionally cooked meats?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 5, 2017)

smokynbandit said:


> The question I have now is, this is obviously quite a bit of meat. Do you guys vacuum seal and freeze the leftovers? Do they keep the same length of time as traditionally cooked meats?


I vac pack the left overs into serving amount (family servings) and then freeze.  When you're ready to eat it try the following:

Remove the frozen PP from the freezer and place into the frig overnight to defrost

After defrosting, DO NOT open the bag.  Place the bag into an empty pot and then cover the bag with regular cool tap water

Place the pot with water and bag of PP on the stove top and set to high

Allow the water to come to a boil.  Let it boil 3-5 minutes and then remove from the burner.

Remove the bag from the water and then, over a plate or a bowl, cut open the bag and pour out the contents.

It should taste almost like it just came from the pit!

Depending upon how moist your PP is, you may want to add some finishing sauce or broth to the bag for added moisture for later.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 5, 2017)

smokynbandit,

First of all congratulations on your success.  The good news is pulled pork freezes well, and there is a long list of recipes here that use leftovers.  The bad news is it feeds your growing need to smoke/make new foods for the family.

Teddy


----------



## andreasalberz (May 23, 2017)

Great job on your first ever smoke! Congratulation


----------



## sonofasmoker (May 23, 2017)

Atta boy, what kind of smoker do you have?


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2017)

Great job on your first smoke.  A success!!

Chile has you covered on reheating.  Plus I always find PP tastes even better the second day.

POINTS to you for a sucess first try.

Gary


----------

